# DarbeeVision announces Cobalt



## AtomicAgeZombie (May 2, 2012)

Here's DarbeeVision's newest addition. I still can't decide if these things are worth the money...

http://www.engadget.com/2013/01/08/darbeevision-announces-cobalt-video-processor-set-to-enhance-any/


----------



## jgourlie (Jun 16, 2012)

Nice!!!

This seems to be what I am looking for as I didn't get on the darblet band wagon early enough when it was at the $269 price point. Once it jumped to $349 I was out....but now that it looks like they have the exact same thing at $269 again, I am back in....well maybe...LOL


----------



## KelvinS1965 (Feb 6, 2011)

Have to say I was extremely sceptical myself, but then one came up for sale secondhand local to me, so I figured I'd try it and sell it on for no loss if I didn't like it. I have to say that after 3-4 months I've slightly reduced the setting I have it on from 55% to 40%, but I still find it useful. This is in addition to a full 125 point calibration. However, this is on a projector: I didn't think it did much for my TV, plus it was easier to connect it up near the projector rather than trying to 'share' the Darbee between both displays.

Not sure what they've cut out for the Cobalt, but if it only has the HD mode with low, medium and high settings then that would have done for me anyway I reckon. Still my used one was cheap enough...


----------



## jgourlie (Jun 16, 2012)

It looks like it doesn't have 3D enhancement which is the only thing it's missing. I am awfully tempted at the $269 price point


----------



## KelvinS1965 (Feb 6, 2011)

Correct, I should have added that in my earlier post, the Cobalt doesn't process 3D so it's only for 2D users. Again it would suit me as I didn't bother buying the 3D emitter or glasses for my X35, but I've already got my Darbee.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I used a DVP with my Panasonic TC-P60GT50 and while I found it relatively pleasant, I would only add this if I were completely set with speakers, display, amplification, etc.. More of a cherry on the top situation to me.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

At $269, it's still not a value to me. It has to come down at least another $100.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I bet if it was shaped like a hockey puck you would get one.


----------

